# UK EGG DONATION AGENCIES - FEEDBACK



## cocopop77 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi there, Has anyone had any experience of working with the UK egg donation agencies?  I believe the three main ones are Altrui, Nurture and New Life.  I'm in touch with all of them but can't seem to find any reviews so am finding it hard to decide which one to go with.... thanks so much in advance


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi cocopop, yes I went with Altrui. There is lots of chat on here about the different agencies. Have you been able to search the forum at all? Xx


----------



## cocopop77 (Apr 13, 2019)

thanks so much for this.  Yes I tried to search for New Life and Nurture I think (I feel more confident in Altrui but am conscious they have a longer wait time) but couldn't find anything!  Maybe I'm doing something wrong - I'll try again.


----------



## Oli03 (Oct 17, 2012)

New Life is based in London. They have no waiting list For Caucasian donors. We had our donors from them


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi Cocopop, just logged in and spotted the new design and feel. I’ve just searched “Altrui” and lots has come up. I’m happy to DM / chat about my experience with them if helpful. It was a few years back now tho. Think I registered with them autumn 2017, they found my egg donor maybe early spring 2018, got pregnant May 2018 and had my daughter early 2019 so appreciate timings could have changed since then xx


----------

